# Bad vet visit... and questions



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

I am livid right now. Sorry this is so long.

This was not Pig's regular vet because they couldn't see him until Monday, and I suspected a URI and didn't want to wait the whole weekend in case that's what it was and it got worse. The nurse, the vet, and the intern all lectured me on how I should be feeding him hedgehog food, what he eats now isn't good for him, all the incorrect things a lot of vets seem to say.

The nurse who examined him first was ok. She was pretty gentle and patient with trying to get him to hold still so she could listen with a stethoscope. She didn't have much success because he was so squirmy, but she didn't force him. He was a little huffy, but at this point he was more interested in exploring than he was scared.

Then the vet and intern came in. I explained how I suspected a URI as I thought I heard some sneezing and sniffling and he seemed to have an extra wet nose. She ignored all of that and instead focused on giving him a tooth exam. (?!?!?!?)

Pig was upset at this point because he was getting examined for a second time with two new people and he was ready to be done. The vet turned him on his back to look at his teeth, but he was balled up and hissing like crazy so she brought out a long q-tip and put it near his face thinking he would bite it and show his teeth that way. Well she never gave him time to relax and the second he showed signs of calming down she immediately shoved the q-tip in his face, thus scaring him back into a ball. She repeated this half a dozen times and then she said that it's clear her efforts were futile and he needs to be sedated. I told her I really didn't want to resort to that, but she kept pushing for it. I told her to give him to me instead to see if he would relax, which he did. He was on his back and started to un-ball so I tipped him upright.

Here's where I wanted to punch her: Just as he got upright, she grabbed him. She didn't scruff him, she fisted him. She used her entire hand to grab along more than half the length of his body and she was holding so tight her hand was almost a fist. And she was pinching WAY more than just skin, so much so that *his air flow was cut off and he started turning purple!!!!!* As he turned purple he started to slack, at which point she pried his jaw open further than I've ever seen and probed his mouth with the q-tip. I'm sorry to say I was so shocked that I just stood there watching and didn't speak up.  I later noticed that she had roughed him up so much that a quill on his head had actually been broken off. I've never seen him so distressed.

She then declared that he still needed to be sedated and they'll also need to take x-rays and blood for multiple tests because that's the only way she can do a thorough exam and make sure he doesn't have pneumonia or worse, but she can just give me antibiotics I that's what I really want. She never even considered a mild URI, she spent the whole time trying to scare me into spending $500 (that's the estimate she gave me) on tests I never asked for and don't want. I had to tell her "no" at least three times before she agreed to just the antibiotics.

Plus, the receptionist had croup and was coughing all over the place, so if he didn't have a URI when we walked in, he probably has something now!

So I have a couple questions:

1. She gave me amoxicillin and said to give him 0.26mL twice a day for 10 days. Does that sound like an ok medication and dosage?

2. She really hurt him and I'm worried about both internal and external bruising, so I was thinking I might take him to see his regular vet next week to make sure he's ok. Would that be a good idea or should I not bother? I have my vet fund so money won't be a problem, but I also don't want to traumatize him anymore.

I'm sure I have more questions than that but my mind is racing right now and can't think of any.


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

Oh my goodness! Okay first of all, hugs to you and kisses to poor Pig!!!! What an awful experience. I am so sorry! I would call your vet and a leave a message explaining the entire situation, just to keep him/her informed and up to date on Pig's treatment. They can also follow up with you and add any other info you may need. Keep a close eye on him for the next 24 hours, and be extra gentle when handling him. 
Don't beat yourself up for her ignorance. Just make a note to NEVER see them again, or even send the clinic an email letting them know how displeased you were. It may help them learn from it and save other hedgies in the area from being traumatized. Good luck!


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

So sorry you and pig had to go through that! (((Hugs))) for both of you. I would say if you can afford it and you trust your regular vet I would definitely go there.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

I am so stunned.

1. Do write a letter of complaint. That's unacceptable behaviour from a vet, and no wonder you were too stunned to react. It's possibly even worth filing a complaint with the state veterinary/medical board.

2. I have no idea about the medication levels. The archives show that amoxicillin has been used for URIs and infections for various hogs with positive effects, but nothing about the dosages that I spotted.

3. Call your regular vet. Spend the weekend observing, then decide if you need to get your small friend checked out. Ask if they have any recommendations for approaching the other vet about how psychotic that visit was.

4. Never, ever, ever go back. Patience is a huge part of working with animals at all, and hedgehogs in particular. My dearest co-keeper is suggests taking advantage of Pig's usual cheerful good-humour to collect samples for redistribution in that vet's coffee creamer supply. That may be worth the return-visit, but only if you bring a stuffed animal instead of an actual living creature to the visit.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks, guys. I'm writing a complaint right now describing what happened in detail, and I'm saying that I'm taking him to see his regular vet to make sure he's ok and if it's determined that any serious injury has been inflicted I am holding their clinic responsible for the cost of any resulting medical expenses, including the initial exam by my regular vet.

He was still skittish even after we had been home a while so I put him back in his cage. He immediately ran to the corner and hid under his wheel. He's still there.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Annie&Tibbers said:


> I am so stunned.
> 
> 1. Do write a letter of complaint. That's unacceptable behaviour from a vet, and no wonder you were too stunned to react. It's possibly even worth filing a complaint with the state veterinary/medical board.
> 
> ...


:lol: I want to hug you right now!


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Wait at least 24 hours before sending the complaint-letter. We're all less eloquent when furious. Feel free to post it for extra-eyes reading it over to make sure it's got a sufficient ring of righteous anger.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

It's a little rough around the edges, but here's a first draft of my complaint:

"Hello,

I would like to file a complaint against Dr. -------- regarding the harmful treatment my hedgehog received during our visit on Saturday, September 20th, 2013.

I brought in my hedgehog because I suspected a mild upper respiratory infection and our regular vet clinic didn't have an opening until Monday, September 23rd. Because URIs in hedgehogs can quickly progress to life-threatening pneumonia I didn't want to wait an entire weekend for an appointment should it worsen, even though the symptoms I believed I saw were very mild. I was scheduled to see Dr. --------.

URIs are fairly common in hedgehogs, and therefore it should have been a routine in-and-out standard procedure with a simple prescription of Baytril. I explained to Dr. ------- that I had noticed some sneezing and sniffling, but no wheezing. She attempted to listen to his lungs and heart with a stethoscope, but he was scared and would not un-curl. She also said that she wanted to do a full examination of his teeth, so she turned him on his back to get a look at his mouth. However, as I mentioned, he was scared so he was curled in a ball with his quills spiked. She brought out a long Q-tip and held it near his face thinking he would bite it, thereby showing his teeth. She waited a few seconds and when he showed the first sign of relaxing she quickly put the Q-tip by his face, which scared him back into a ball. She repeated this about half a dozen times before declaring that he needed to be sedated. She said her "efforts were futile," when in reality she just hadn't given him enough time to relax and she startled him in her haste to get the Q-tip close to him.

Sedation, and a tooth exam for that matter, was totally unnecessary for the purpose of our visit. Insisting on sedating such a small animal for one minor thing, with so little effort to find an alternative solution was reckless and careless. I was uncomfortable with the idea of sedating him and I asked her instead to let me hold him to see if he would relax on his back, which he did. As he relaxed I started tilting him upright. At this point she coated the Q-tip in a liquid food to attempt to entice him to bite it. He bit once, but then started to squirm and struggle. Rather than giving him a chance to calm down and hold still, she kept trying to get it in his mouth and ended up poking him all over the face with it.

While he was squirming she grabbed him. She did not scruff him, rather her whole hand clenched skin that spanned half the length of his body and she was holding on so tight her hand was almost a fist. She grabbed so much of his skin and pulled so hard that it cut off his air flow and he started to turn purple and slack. She either didn't notice or didn't care because she continued trying to get in his mouth. She pried his jaw open further than I've ever seen it extend. She roughed him up so much that a quill on his head was broken off (picture attached). I've never seen him so terrified and in such distress.

I'm sorry to say I was in such shock that I just stood there and didn't speak up. After this, she again declared that he still needed to be sedated in order to listen to his lungs, which she would have been able to do if she had just been patient and allowed him to calm down. Not only that, she also insisted he needed to be x-rayed and have blood drawn for multiple tests to make sure it wasn't pneumonia or something worse. She estimated the cost to be $470.

She spent the entire time trying to scare me into paying for excessive and unnecessary procedures, and in an effort to convince me both Dr. ------- and the intern informed me that exotic animals are good at hiding injuries and illness. I know that. I do not take pet ownership lightly and I do extensive research on every hedgehog-related question I have. I inspect him thoroughly every single day for bumps, cuts, and abnormalities, and I am in contact with multiple reputable breeders [that's you guys!] who have proven to be invaluable sources of knowledge. I took my hedgehog to your clinic because I thought I had heard, based on my research, the early signs of a mild URI. This was not pneumonia, and the harm Dr. ------- caused was inexcusable and her repeated efforts to sell me needless services was unacceptable. She did offer the option of just providing antibiotics instead of all the tests, which is what I wanted in the first place, but I had to decline her other suggestion at least three times before she agreed to give them to me.

The trip to your clinic did far more damage that it did help, and I would like to be refunded the full cost of the visit, $72.09. In addition, I will be taking him to his regular clinic at the earliest opportunity to make sure there are no injuries, either external or internal, and if it is determined that any serious injury has been inflicted I am holding your clinic responsible for the resulting medical expenses, as well as the initial exam by his regular doctor.

When I called to make an appointment with your clinic I was reassured that you have treated many hedgehogs and have a lot of experience with them. I'm horrified and outraged to think that this qualifies as your experienced treatment."


----------



## grins&needles (Sep 10, 2013)

holy #@$! I would have gotten in her stupid face and told her what she was which is a @#[email protected]#!%[email protected]% $#!%[email protected]#!%$#@[email protected]#!$#@%$% ^$#@^@#^@#$%@#$%[email protected]#%@$!%[email protected]! %@$!%$#@[email protected]#[email protected]#%[email protected] #%$#%$#@% $#@%$#!!!!!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

UGH, I'm so sorry you and Pig had such a bad experience.  Poor baby boy...give him some extra cuddles and mealies from me tonight and tell him I'm sorry he was so scared. And some extra *HUGS* for you too! I know that feeling of not knowing what to say to a vet when they're being that rough - one of the vets at Lily's clinic yanked a quill out of her skin once, thinking it was loose - it was NOT loose and hurt her noticeably when he pulled it out. We never saw him again, only ever requested the vet she had a crush on (I'm convinced she did! she behaved perfectly for him. :lol.

I love the letter - well written and very clear in your descriptions of what happened, how you felt, and your expectations.

I'm not sure on the amoxycillan dosage. I know it's a very common antibiotic. I remembered giving it to Lily, so I checked back on our huge health thread I had going...Her dosage was 0.12 ml twice a day, but it was for a different issue, not an URI. I forget, how big is Pig? Lily was just under 400 grams when she was getting those meds. Maybe Nancy/Nikki/Kalandra will know more on whether it's appropriate or not.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

_I think the letter reads good as it is. I offer a TL;DR numerical-list version mostly as my own personal therapy to cope with the helplessness I'm currently feeling about poor little Pig's extremely bad day. Writing angry letters: it's a thing that I do. I will not be at all hurt in any way if you choose to totally ignore it!

You're doing a good thing by not listing the vet's name; challenges to professional competency are a legally risky situation (I'm carefully not using the work "irresponsible" as much as I really, really want to!). _

Dear [Name of Clinic]

I am writing to file a complaint against [Doctor] regarding the treatment of my hedgehog on Saturday, September 20th, 2013. I contacted your clinic for a Baytril prescription to treat a suspected minor upper respiratory infection. My usual veterinary clinic was closed, but your receptionist informed me your clinic had extensive experience treating hedgehogs, so I went to your clinic expecting a reasonable level of care. Instead, I watched [Doctor] terrify my animal, had to fight against unnecessary procedures, and need to bring my hedgehog in to his usual vet to treat quill damage and bruising following [Doctor]'s rough examination techniques.

My primary complaints are:

1. Patience is an essential part of animal treatment, particularly with hedgehogs who are capable of erecting effective quill-ball defenses. [Doctor]'s abrupt manner and forceful techniques ranged from ineffective to harmful, even breaking a quill. Her behaviour transformed my highly-socialized relaxed hedgehog into a stressed, scared, and defensive animal. *[Doctor] needs to be more patient with her patients.*

2. When unable to force an inspection, [Doctor] was very insistent on sedating my hedgehog. She repeatedly forced her assertion that sedation was necessary throughout the examination. Sedation is a risky procedure, particularly with small animals. Luckily, between my experience at my usual veterinary clinic and through consultation with expert breeders, I was aware and confident enough to overrule [Doctor], instead intervening to personally calm my stressed animal.* It unnecessary to sedate a hedgehog for a routine inspection.*

3. When I had calmed my hedgehog, [Doctor] snatched him into a tight grasp, holding far more skin than a simple scruff. [Doctor] cut off airflow, resulting in my hedgehog turning purple and going slack. Maintaining her hold she then proceeded to roughly wrench his jaw open far wider than I have ever seen, breaking a quill in the process. As a result of this treatment, I am bringing my hedgehog to his usual vet for an inspection to ensure she caused no lasting injuries. *It is unacceptable to cut off airflow and injure an animal in order to inspect it.*

4. Upper respiratory infections are common in hedgehogs, and are easily treated with antibiotics. Instead of a simple treatment to eliminate the most likely cause, [Doctor] was very insistent on an an instantaneous need for sedation, x-rays, and blood tests. I had to repeatedly and forcibly decline her attempts to up-sell immediate escalated investigation with painful, risky, and expensive procedures for my hedgehog's currently mild symptoms. *[Doctor] appeared more interested in selling me on expensive procedures than on my hedgehog's well-being.*

5. By ignoring my description of symptoms, forcing a tooth exam for a suspected URI, and repeatedly insisting on procedures after I had declined them, [Doctor] failed to recognize my expertise about my animal. As a responsible pet owner, I carefully research the state-of-the-art care for hedgehogs, inspect my animal daily for any abnormalities, and track any changes in behaviour. This is obvious from my decision to visit your clinic due to concern about currently-mild symptoms instead of risking them escalating over the weekend while awaiting an appointment with my usual clinic. *It is inappropriate of [Doctor] to not listen to a client's decisions about the care of her animal.*

During the examination, [Doctor] behaved as a bully, treating my animal roughly and not respecting my decisions. *I want a refund of the $72.09 examination fee.* In addition, I will be taking my hedgehog to his usual clinic for an inspection to ensure that [Doctor] did no lasting harm beyond the broken quill. *I will be charging your clinic for this examination, and any other resulting medical expenses.*

I'm horrified and outraged to think that this qualifies as your experienced treatment of hedgehogs.


----------



## whatisamegan (Aug 13, 2013)

Wow. Im downstairs with Hazel and my mom right now. I read this out loud to her and she, who doesn't know much about hedgehogs, is even appauled. Half of what went wrong seems to be lack of common sense and malpractice. I would definitely go for a second opinion visit on Monday.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Annie&Tibbers said:


> _I think the letter reads good as it is. I offer a TL;DR numerical-list version mostly as my own personal therapy to cope with the helplessness I'm currently feeling about poor little Pig's extremely bad day. Writing angry letters: it's a thing that I do. I will not be at all hurt in any way if you choose to totally ignore it!
> 
> You're doing a good thing by not listing the vet's name; challenges to professional competency are a legally risky situation (I'm carefully not using the work "irresponsible" as much as I really, really want to!). _
> 
> ...


Oo, yes, that. I really like your wording in the opening paragraph. I like lists, too, and I'm thinking of switching to a numbered list because, in this age of 30-second attention spans, I feel like no one will actually read the letter in its entirety without bullet points.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm more than moderately horrified at how often I've encountered Too Long; Didn't Read in professional settings. You're being PAID TO READ IT, what is possibly more important? That's also why I went with bolding for the "The point of this paragraph is wtf is wrong with you that you think this is possibly okay?!" sentences.

I went for topical (vs. chronological) because that let me bring up the, "You broke his QUILL, that is NOT OKAY" repeatedly. For a letter of complaint to the veterinary governing board, I'd go chronological instead.

You should absolutely get the refund. I'd guess paying for the other exam is less likely unless you really push through small-claims, but it's absolutely appropriate to demand (not ask, they lost the right to ask when they didn't listen every time you said "no") that they should pay for it.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Back to the amoxicillin. It's a broad-spectrum antibiotic, so it's appropriate for a URI.

The dosages change based on the brand and form-factor (powder, pre-mixed suspension, tablet, etc).

Looking at drug-info for the Pfizer powder-you-mix-in-water, dosage is 5 mg medication for every 1 lb body weight (11 mg medication per 1 kg bodyweight). That works out to 0.01 mg per 1g bodyweight, so 4 mg medication for a 400 g hedgehog. If the suspension has been reconstituted by the normal density (1 mL of fluid contains 50 mg of amoxicillin), that'd be 0.08 mL for a 400 g hedgehog. Dosing frequency is 2x/day for 5-7 days (all symptoms gone + 48 hours).

Most of the prescribed medication passes through in urine unchanged, which suggests that maybe an overdose isn't critical? No real judgement on that as I am not a vet/biologist/chemist/etc. It is a semi-synthetic penicillin, so the risk exists for an anaphylactic or other allergic reaction.

As always, I am not a medication or hedgehog expert; I'd say consult your vet but you're already doing that. Instead, if someone with experience with this drug comes along, they trump my google-fu research! But, the dosage doesn't sound outrageous and the drug is not inappropriate for the condition.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Just had a thought. I'm guessing the broken quill won't re-grow or smooth over, correct? Does it hurt him at all? I'm guessing it doesn't because, well, it's a quill. But I'm so worried about him now!

View attachment 11066


View attachment 11074


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

It shouldn't hurt him; quills are hollow without nerve endings.

From a terrible archive-thread about clipping hedgehog-quills (I'm not linking it because it makes me sad), quills don't usually regrow en masse after last-quilling. But, like human hairs, quills are regularly shed and regrown over time. Not many, but a few a month. So, it might take a while, but hopefully he'll eventually shed the evidence of his terrible day.

ETA: a few other depressing archive-threads indicate that hedgehogs can also experience batches of quill-loss after stressful incidents (attack of a badly-attached wheel, earthquake, severe mites, various other close-calls I wish I hadn't read about) and rapidly regrow them. I hope Pig isn't so upset about today that he experiences that, but it's more evidence to support him eventually replacing his quill.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

He shed some tummy fuzz, but no quills. He usually sheds a bit when we have serious nail trimming time, so that was to be expected.

Actually, Pig has lost exactly one quill his entire post-quilling life. I've never had the carpet-to-bare foot experience.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

I've been following this thread and don't really have much to add but wanted to give me support to you and Pig. I agree strongly with everyone's advice. It is important (as you have!) to be professional in how you handle it because although how he was handled was horrifying and inexcusable, you must handle it with more respect to the situation then they did otherwise it sounds like they probably won't pay attention to the claim. Usually places are most worried about being liable and/or their name and reputation being tarnished so I would say at the very least asking for a refund and your regular vet to see him is the least they can, and should, do.

I hope they listen to you and take it into consideration when dealing with future clients in their office. Lots of animals need to be handled carefully but it just seems like it is especially important for an already skiddish species that requires so much handling and bonding just in day to day activities. That kind of vet experience could be such a set back for a hedgehog and that is unfair to you and Pig...ESPECIALLY since you are paying them for their "service".

I hope Pig is feeling better and this all gets resolved. Remember you can always threaten to (and/or actually) contact higher and higher ups to make sure the situation is handled. Approach the situation calmly but be ready to take it to whatever management or whatnot as necessary. Let us know how it all turns out.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dee (Jan 9, 2010)

That is horrific. Poor Piglet  And you! - If a hedgehog has a damaged quill it will normally shed it and regrow a healthy quill so I wouldn't worry too much.

I know the feel of bad vets, and even vets hurting hedgehogs. I amn't allowed back in the "Exotic" practice in my area after she tried to inject ivermectin into Cindaquil(after I said no) and proceeded to try pull quills off of Pindsvin. 
I told her to stop, because he was seriously stressed, - she looked up to tell me she was the vet and what would I know about it. While distracted Pin walked over and bit her as hard as he could. Never seen so much blood drawn by a hedgehog. :lol:

I really hope Pig is okay though! And that this gets handled properly too!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Haha, good Pindsvin! Sounds like that vet deserved it.

Pig's doing MUCH better today. After he came out of hiding yesterday he was still really timid and subdued. Definitely not himself. But I checked on him this morning and he greeted me with his cheerful wiggly nose whistles and was climbing all over me.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Glad the little guy is feeling better.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Go go Pindsvin! Microbear knew what was up. That's a good reason to get banned from a vet you wouldn't want to return to anyway.

And yay for resilient Piglet! It's always good when we take these things worse than our small friends.


----------



## bugster (Aug 18, 2012)

That is absolutely terrible! I am speachless. I can't even imagine what you went through! This makes me so mad!  Can't that doctor tell when Pig's skin is turning purple? I'm so sorry. Good luck to you and Pig.


----------



## grins&needles (Sep 10, 2013)

I cannot believe the picture! They must have truly man handled him to crack a quill! They are made to absorb impact like that of a fall! Grrrrrrr I wish we had a list of confirmed bad vet clinics!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZeeMartin (Aug 5, 2013)

is the vet who manhandled your piglet the practice owner? if not, I'd sure want to have a word with the practice owner as well. the letter is good, and I'd still follow up with a phone call to the head vet or practice owner. they need to CLEARLY hear what happened, it's their business reputation at stake, as well as their responsibility to all the animals they care for under their roof. 

my sister was a vet... I heard her say more than once, not everyone who graduates vet school is someone who should deal with animals.


----------



## Sims (Jul 2, 2012)

*I am terrorised now*

What Pig and you have experienced must have been terrifying

I wish your baby to get well very fast
You should ask your regular vet about the medicine
Also, it would be helpful if you could identify the vet on this website so no one in your area experiences the same thing.

Is there a black list of vets somewhere?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

There's not really a "black list", but there's a section on the forum for veterinarian listings and reviews - http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/29-veterinarian-listings/


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

> Also, it would be helpful if you could identify the vet on this website so no one in your area experiences the same thing.


I want to file the official complaints before naming the clinic and leaving reviews, just so it doesn't seem like I'm impulsively publicly bad-mouthing them for the heck of it. But once I do I will certainly post the info. In the meantime, if you live in Western Washington and are concerned go ahead and send me a private message and I'll give you the name.



ZeeMartin said:


> is the vet who manhandled your piglet the practice owner? if not, I'd sure want to have a word with the practice owner as well. the letter is good, and I'd still follow up with a phone call to the head vet or practice owner. they need to CLEARLY hear what happened, it's their business reputation at stake, as well as their responsibility to all the animals they care for under their roof.
> 
> my sister was a vet... I heard her say more than once, not everyone who graduates vet school is someone who should deal with animals.


She was not the owner, but I've heard that the owning practitioner is an arrogant *** who's the type to just laugh in your face, and that he treats animals the same way. I still intend to call him on Monday and send him an email with pictures of Pig's quill.

I will also file a complaint with the Washington State Veterinary Board of Governors. After that I'm going to leave reviews on Google, Yelp, Angie's List, Vetratingz.com, and anywhere else I can think of.

They woke up the Momma Bear.


----------



## Tamoshanter (Jun 27, 2013)

So sorry this happened! But it sounds like you got it under control and you are going to make sure it doesn't happen again to you or anyone else!!! Good for you!


----------



## HayzBCFC (Sep 19, 2013)

What a turmatic experience for you and your Hedgie.

My brothers Hedgie (Spike) is going to the vets tomorrow, and I had to sweet talk him, that the vet is lovely (which she is, as she sees my parrot), but if he read this, he would have a freak out.

Have you put in a compliant? That's what I would do. I'm just really sorry you had to go through that .


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Complaint has been submitted. This is the highly non-recommended vet:

The Center for Bird & Exotic Animal Medicine
11401 NE 195th Street
Bothell, WA 98011

I saw Dr. McLaughlin, but I've heard that all three practitioners there don't handle animals well and focus on selling expensive procedures.


----------



## grins&needles (Sep 10, 2013)

Way to go mama!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZeeMartin (Aug 5, 2013)

maybe also add your non-recommendation to the WA vets list?


----------



## Deathmetal (Oct 5, 2013)

Whao. I only got the hedgie friday and your story makes me want to go and hug him. I'm so sorry that happened!


----------

